# CO2 with African Cichlids



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Sort of a noobish question here, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I've had africans for years, and have always had some low-medium light plants with them. I was wondering if I could supplement the plants with CO2, or would that harm the fish?

If i can supplement, is there a safe dosage anyone can recommend? Right now there is just some anubias, crypts and amaon swords int he tank. I have a lot more i can add in, which is in my fry grow out tanks, which would look great in my main tanks. But i'd like to encourage some plant growth. 

I've tried dosing with Flourite, but it did pretty much nothing for my plants. As for Lighting just Coralife slim fixture T5NO lighting (daylight and actinic bulbs, or daylight and colour bulb, i have both at my disposal)

any recommendations would be appreciated, the last thing i want to do is affect my fish in any way.


----------

